# Excel VLookup and Hyperlinks



## CWDENVER (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm trying to use a vlookup to transfer a hyperlink from one worksheet tab to another. When I write the formula, the result is an "#N/A". How can I get the actual hyperlink to transfer based off a vlookup?? Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post an example of the spreadsheet


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

You can't transfer hyperlinks via formulas. You would need to set up the hyperlink on the other sheet and use a formula there, or use VBA. Post the exact details for more help.


----------



## CWDENVER (Dec 1, 2006)

Actually I figured it out. I can set up a table with the file address (e.g. d:\filefolder\file) in one of the columns, then use vlookup for that value. Then I just set up another column using a hyperlink function referencing that cell. I've attached an example.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

What I am talking about is you can use them together, the way you are using them now...


```
=HYPERLINK(VLOOKUP(E2,$B$2:$C$5,2,0),VLOOKUP(E2,$B$2:$C$5,2,0))
```
No real need for two separate functions. Now if you have the morefunc.xll add-in, you can shorten it more, and if you want to do some error handling (if the value is not found in the list) you can add some to it as well...


```
=IF(ISNA(VLOOKUP(E2,$B$2:$C$5,2,0)),"",HYPERLINK(VLOOKUP(E2,$B$2:$C$5,2,0),VLOOKUP(E2,$B$2:$C$5,2,0)))
```
..with the morefunc.xll add-in...


```
=IF(ISNA(SETV(VLOOKUP(E2,$B$2:$C$5,2,0))),"",HYPERLINK(GETV(),GETV()))
```
HTH


----------



## Jengou (Apr 23, 2008)

Zack Barresse said:


> What I am talking about is you can use them together, the way you are using them now...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


THANK YOU, OH WOW. I registered just so I can say that <3


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

ROFL!!

Well, welcome to the [posting] board!


----------

